# Cancer in Goldens



## noahbanks (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello Golden Lovers.

To experience the love of a Golden is a gift beyond words. 
As a family, we have been blessed to know that Golden love first hand, on two separate occasions.
Our first dog Sunny Day lived until 13, and then died of Hemangiosarcoma. 

Our second dog, Lincoln was recently diagnosed with PeriCardiac Effusion, and a large cancerous heart mass was found.
He was from GCH lines and was only 4. Magnificent dog, beautiful temperament, sweet, funny, smart and a good boy.
We had to put him down this past Monday..No cure, no hope..gone.
We are still in shock and disbelief, and we miss him beyond words, so heartsick-with a space that 
is larger than life to fill.. Too young, too soon. 
The breeder is no longer breeding, and no contact info to be found. 
The sire's owner/breeder has not responded to email..We simply want them to know that this was such an unusual combination of illness and age to leave us all so soon..Just a heads up to them for future bred Goldens..


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of such a young dog. If your breeder cannot be contacted, perhaps you could enter some information on k9data, so it shows up in extended pedigrees, to help others be aware and possibly avoid the same heartache.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to read about your loss of Lincoln. So heartbreaking to lose him at such a young age.

Although it's difficult to do, I'd make sure he has an entry on k9data.com and that his date of death and cause of death are entered. That way the information is available for owners or others researching related dogs.

I'm sure your loss of Sunny was difficult too but 13 is a good long life for a Golden.


----------



## noahbanks (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you..I m going to post on the Rainbow Bridge..
They are there..happy dogs..


----------



## noahbanks (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi and thank you for the response..
I looked at K9 data before I chose Lincoln..I will now post about his condition..
I wished they lived longer-We put our Lab down at 14, last March. Hard to lose 2 in less than a year.

Gracie is beautiful.. enjoy her.

NB


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

My heart felt sympathy for the loss of Lincoln. So young to go. Many here have been thru the same, it helps to talk about your loss on the forum. I always felt any dog registered with AKC, CKC or the Kennel Club of Britian should be obligated to report back to the original breeder (or Governing Kennel Club) the cause of death, particularly if it's cancer. If they put the stipulation in the registration process, that would help promoting a better gene line. Just like hips, elbows, heart and eyes are reported, so should the cause of death. 

I hope time will put you in a better spot and that you feel some solace soon.

Godspeed to Lincoln

Doug M ny country


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

It is devastating to read that another 2 beautiful Goldens have been felled by this evil disease.

I am so, so sorry for your loss of both Sunny and most recently your Lincoln....so, so young.

Please know that many of us here know the shock and pain in your heart. I too lost my bridge girl Yaichi to hemangiosarcoma which hit quickly, unexpectedly and without recourse. 

I hope that one day very soon, we will have answers as to the why and what so many of our precious GR "kids" are being stricken by so many forms of this evil disease and what we can do to stop it in it's tracks.

My heart goes out to you and yours....


----------



## Holly Tonero (Feb 7, 2017)

*I am so very sorry*

Cancer is just awful...I have suffered that heartache too many times myself.
It never gets easier, just know you did all you could and up and until the point he passed, he was loved.
I am in the same boat, I just had to put my sweet boy to sleep yesterday, he had a mast cell tumor on his leg removed in September and we were elated that is was a low grade 2/High grade 1....not to be ....another tumor popped up by Thanksgiving..on his chest..we had it removed the day before Thanksgiving....it was a tough removal as it was on his lower chest and was crushed by his clumsiness in laying down without his front leg..but we got the best margins we could, however, cytology couldn't accurately grade the tumor due to the damage it received. We held out hope, our boy was happy and bouncy and could fly on 3 legs. Three days before Christmas his chest filled with fluids and had one large hematoma, we took care of that and thought we might still be in the clear. However, last week, almost overnight a lump formed just above his amputated leg, it was hard, warm and the size of a melon...we went in last week, again. This time we all knew what the outcome would be, so we brought him home to love on him until it was his time...and he was happy and loved until Monday morning when the tumor burst and we rushed him to the hospital for the final time. It never gets easier, and my vet said...it shouldn't because if it does....you have no place having a pet..you love them, you care for them and when they leave it tears you to pieces...so if that doesn't affect you..then owning a pet is not for you. Bless your sweet baby...way too young.. I am so sorry, hopefully my Hogan greeted him at the Bridge and they are playing, Hogan was only 6.


----------

